# Late frame Robin - restored



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

Get your popcorn...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-Sears-Elgin-Robin-Bicycle-/321275193069?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Local*

I believe this belongs to as fellow Cabe'r and Cyclone Coaster. Spotted it at a recent ride. Beautiful!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 14, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe this belongs to as fellow Cabe'r and Cyclone Coaster. Spotted it at a recent ride. Beautiful!




Unless he moved to Missouri....


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got one of those signal pedals in a box lot, but they aren't even pre war are they?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

No get your checkbook! Looks like a pretty nice bike. BTW it kinda threw me when you called this a tall frame. I've always heard them referred to as either 'early' or 'late' frame when describing the two different frame configurations. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Unless he moved to Missouri....




Oops! Must be another one then. Didn't even notice the location. Just saw sellers name "Calkid" and figured it must be the same bike. Regardless, its sweet!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> No get your checkbook! Looks like a pretty nice bike. BTW it kinda threw me when you called this a tall frame. I've always heard them referred to as either 'early' or 'late' frame when describing the two different frame configurations. V/r Shawn




Ok well that's how I think of them but I changed it so as to avoid further confusion. I'm all about the early style frames (and yes I know you prefer the latter), If I owned this bike I'd be swapping out the frames ASAP.


----------



## slick (Dec 14, 2013)

Gorgeous looking bike. I'd say it's going to hit the $5k mark. The only thing i see that doesn't appear to be correct is the horn button/headlight switch delete plate made from aluminum on the stem under the speedo. It's a great looking plate though. Very well excuted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

slick said:


> Gorgeous looking bike. I'd say it's going to hit the $5k mark. The only thing i see that doesn't appear to be correct is the horn button/headlight switch delete plate made from aluminum on the stem under the speedo. It's a great looking plate though. Very well excuted.




I believe that plate is correct and not fabricated. Unlike the Skylark (where you generally see this set-up) the Robin has the light/horn switches on the tank. If you were a subscriber to the CBN look at Mar/Apr 2010 issue. I believe the pedals should be Torrington 15s (streamline), grips are wrong,  and paint/graphics (especially tank) could have been a little better but other than that it looks pretty nice. regarding Chris' comment about changing the frame out--the earlier bikes were prone to break at the seat tube/top tube juncture which is why these were redesigned. I've put at least a hundred miles on my Robin this year and, for that reason, purposely sought out a later bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2013)

$5000. for a restored Robin... What is an original worth??? $10,000.00 ? 




slick said:


> Gorgeous looking bike. I'd say it's going to hit the $5k mark. The only thing i see that doesn't appear to be correct is the horn button/headlight switch delete plate made from aluminum on the stem under the speedo. It's a great looking plate though. Very well excuted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

It really wouldn't surprise me to see someone get crazy but I think $3500 would be about right for this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me to see someone get crazy but I think $3500 would be about right for this bike. V/r Shawn




IIRC the last one like this on ebay brought about 3k but it had suffered a hideous metallic rattle can restoration and did not have the speedo,  I could see this one bringing more like 4k.  Its pretty shiny though so you never know.  

I found the bike I was talking about above.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39024-f-s-1938-ELGIN-ROBIN&highlight=elgin+robin  Pretty sure it sold for 3k, maybe a bit more.


----------



## slick (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, the stem alone with the speedometer setup is $1,000-1500 right? I actually need one to finish Karlas Skylark. I was thinking $5k because it's restored, and it is ebay afterall. Worldwide brings in more money then us here on the cabe.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

The last speedo set-up like that I saw sold for about $650 earlier this year on Ebay. BTW only the first year Skylarks had this set-up. The '37-8s had a handlebar mounted switch housing. Bikes are Westfield built and can be dated by serial#. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> The last speedo set-up like that I saw sold for about $650 earlier this year on Ebay. BTW only the first year Skylarks had this set-up. The '37-8s had a handlebar mounted switch housing. Bikes are Westfield built and can be dated by serial#. V/r Shawn




I thought the speedo goose neck was always a catalog option for all robins.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

You may be right I but the only reference I have is the Elgin book and it doesn't show this as an accessory although it seems it was. The only bike I know it came on standard was the '36 Skylark though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 15, 2013)

The pictures are poor(maybe intentionally)  making it difficult to see the novice paint job. Study this one closely!!!!


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

slick said:


> Well, the stem alone with the speedometer setup is $1,000-1500 right? I actually need one to finish Karlas Skylark. I was thinking $5k because it's restored, and it is ebay afterall. Worldwide brings in more money then us here on the cabe.




Slick - the Skylark one has two buttons like on a bluebird - bakalite.  The Robin has no buttons.  But you could just use a Robin one anyway - wouldn't matter, would look great anyway.

I'm all about the low slung early frame too - this one isn't so interesting.  Nonethless this must be a 6k bike if those parts are all orig.  Yes, about 1500 for just the stem (not including the speedo and housing).


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> The pictures are poor(maybe intentionally)  making it difficult to see the novice paint job. Study this one closely!!!!




I agree. Look at the pic of the light cover and you start to get an idea of how poor the paint is. That and the incorrect painting of the tank would warrant a repaint of this bike to make it nice. For that reason $3500 would be my top money for this one-- and I can do paint. If you give $5k + for this and then have to correct paint I think you are way over the money. There was a nice original last year available for about $4k and I only gave $2500 for mine. Have these really appreciated that much? V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree. Look at the pic of the light cover and you start to get an idea of how poor the paint is. That and the incorrect painting of the tank would warrant a repaint of this bike to make it nice. For that reason $3500 would be my top money for this one-- and I can do paint. If you give $5k + for this and then have to correct paint I think you are way over the money. There was a nice original last year available for about $4k and I only gave $2500 for mine. Have these really appreciated that much? V/r Shawn




They have gone up - but with this bike - assuming all parts are orig - just the stem, speedo etc and tank would out you at 2500 already.  The rest of the bike is surely worth more than 1k.  I've never searched for Robin parts but I can imagine the fenders and light being pretty hard to find.  

I didn't realize it needed a repaint.  If it was not inn need of a repaint it would be worth 5 or 6k easy.  7 if it were the low slung frame.

Since it is in need of a repaint - 4k-ish.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> They have gone up - but with this bike - assuming all parts are orig - just the stem, speedo etc and tank would out you at 2500 already.  The rest of the bike is surely worth more than 1k.  I've never searched for Robin parts but I can imagine the fenders and light being pretty hard to find.
> 
> I didn't realize it needed a repaint.  If it was not inn need of a repaint it would be worth 5 or 6k easy.  7 if it were the low slung frame.
> 
> Since it is in need of a repaint - 4k-ish.




......ok I'm confused - it is in need of a repaint?  Looks pretty ok but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> They have gone up - but with this bike - assuming all parts are orig - just the stem, speedo etc and tank would out you at 2500 already.  The rest of the bike is surely worth more than 1k.  I've never searched for Robin parts but I can imagine the fenders and light being pretty hard to find.
> 
> I didn't realize it needed a repaint.  If it was not inn need of a repaint it would be worth 5 or 6k easy.  7 if it were the low slung frame.
> 
> Since it is in need of a repaint - 4k-ish.




What is this "low slung" frame good sirs?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 16, 2013)

*Early Robin*

Low slung


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2013)

You guys ever get the feeling that the era of overly and/or preferentially restored prewar bicycles is cycling around again (as in what is for sale)?
I'm all ready to go for an original.
Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Low slung




Now that is a hell of a bike!  I've always thought Robins look better restored in black and original in brown.  

Great bike Mike!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 16, 2013)

*Varitey*

variety. I love restored.....But NOS rocks too


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> variety. I love restored.....But NOS rocks too




Is that the super uber rare compass?


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> variety. I love restored.....But NOS rocks too




Damn - that's amazing Mike......  love the compass too 

I like original too but can't say I have anything nos....


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 16, 2013)

*Nice*



babyjesus said:


> Damn - that's amazing Mike......  love the compass too
> 
> I like original too but can't say I have anything nos....




Wow what a "pair"


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I like original too but can't say I have anything nos....




It might not be NOS. But it is a low mileage bike! Well, one mile bike. Very nice!


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Get your popcorn...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-Sears-Elgin-Robin-Bicycle-/321275193069?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276




One thing I always wonder about when you see a bike like this on ebay...... Why are there no photos of the inside of the tank? Or at least one photo with the tank door open?.... It makes me think there is something the seller doesn't want you to see....


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2013)

?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't believe this one stopped shy of $3k? Bad time of the year or is the market softening? V/r Shawn


----------

